
The massacre that didn't happen - pavornyoh
http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/03/us/minnesota-foiled-school-massacre-john-ladue/index.html
======
DrScump
I don't understand why specific guns were mentioned, yet he wasn't charged
with a single gun crime. The sawed-off shotgun itself, if it exists at all, is
a Class 3 weapon and a Federal felony to even possess.

